
Microsoft employees criticize ICE contract amid recent reports - rumcajz
https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/18/microsoft-takes-flak-for-working-with-ice/
======
rumcajz
It would be interesting to know whether there's any dissent in other big
players besides Google and Microsoft. Is anything going on in Amazon?

